

Y Combinator Dataset Of Posts And Users Version 1.4 - xirium

A 111MB archive of Y Combinator posts is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news20080610.tar.gz and a 0.8MB archive of Y Combinator user profiles is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news-profile20080610.tar.gz
======
ssn
Hi, this is a great resource. Only one suggestion: it would be great to also
combine web server access logs with this info. It would allow all sorts of
research based on real evidence (traffic).

------
tocomment
I notified <http://infochimps.org/> about this. It's a cool place to get data
sets, check it out.

------
babul
Thanks.

I am sure at some point I'll find it useful or find a use for it :)

------
wensing
How about something that compares users and their comments, and helps you find
a hacker like yourself?

------
mrflip
This is great stuff. Will get it into infochimps on the next update.

